# DICE iPod Integration Kit



## mtbigdog1 (May 29, 2010)

I own a 2001 325 Ci with a Business CD stereo (no cassette and no DSP system).
I just connected the DICE BMW iPod / iPhone Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (E46) - SILVERLINE Pro in the trunk to test it (before running cables thru the passenger compartment to the glove box or elsewhere).
The "iPod-side" DIP modes on the Unit are set to SMART mode (as I received it out of the box).
After setting-up the connections, I attached an iPod nano (3rd Generation) to it with the "lock" slide switch on the bottom set to "unlocked". The nano has been fully-updated with the most-recent firmware.
After starting the iPod, the stereo will "discover" it after I hit the "CD" button (as there is no "MODE" button on my radio) and the music will start playing thru the stereo system and the name of the song scrolls across the screen on the stereo head unit.
It seems as though I can fully-control the music selection using the iPod nano.
PROBLEM:
The controls on the headunit do not function at all. In fact, I cannot select songs, playlists, tracks, or even switch back to the radio using the FM button. The DICE instructions direct the user to select "DISC 5" and then set the Track to "01" (though elsewhere in the instructions, it reads to select "DISC 6" - but that might be a typo). In any event, thee buttons on the stereo headunit do not function (and I can't even turn the stereo "off"). 
When I try to use the stereo headunit controls, the displays (very briefly) read "cd01-02" (or similar) and then the displays switches immediately back to scrolling through the name of the current song being played.
Last note, the steering wheel controls do allow me to scroll up and down along the current playlist, but that's all.
I did try the troubleshooting instructions that directed me to unplug the 4-pin connector (from the BMW's "CD Changer" pre-wiring) with the engine off, and then waiting for at least a minute - but it didn't fix anything.
Please help with any suggestions.
Thanks!


----------



## bbhoss (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 2001 330xi and the kit does the same thing for me. I figured out that if you hit the buttons multiple times quickly, it will do what you want. It also works best if you use the steering wheel controls. Also, if you disable the text feature (by going to CD 6 and changing the track all the way up until it loops back around), the problem goes away. I think the BMW head unit has trouble processing button presses and text info at the same time. Maybe newer models dont have this issue?


----------



## mtbigdog1 (May 29, 2010)

*Success!*

Success - it works!

After reading and re-reading the various posts, I set the DIP switches to "DOWN UP UP UP" and it works in the "Locked" Mode.

The first couple of DIP switch settings (i.e., DOWN UP) cause the scrolling text to slow down a bit so they're no flying across the stereo headunit display.

The second couple of DIP switch settings (i.e., UP UP - the iPod configuration) set the DICE unit to "Locked" Mode. Prior to connecting my iPod, I re-set it by depressing the center button and the control wheel simultaneously until the "Apple" logo displayed on the screen. I then positioned the "HOLD" selector switch to the "Lock" position prior to connecting it to the DICE unit.

In the "Locked" Mode, the steering wheel Track controls and the stereo headunit Preset buttons all function correctly as explained in the Dice unit user manual - - if I depress the Preset buttons "twice". I can also switch back to the stereo "radio mode" by depressing the "FM" Preset button twice.

Of course, in this "Locked" Mode, I have no control via the iPod. The iPod's screen remains fixed on a DICE display. But, according to the user manual, I'm supposed to be enjoying "increased control" via the stereo headunit - - but I have no way of knowing 'how' it's different than it would be in the "Smart" Mode.

There seems to be one hiccup though - - if I want to turn the stereo OFF, I have to switch to the stereo's "radio mode" by depressing the "FM" Preset button twice before I turn it off. Once I'm listening to the radio, I can depress the Volume/On-Off knob to shut-off the stereo. If I try to turn the stereo OFF while I'm listening to the iPod, it seems to lock-up and freeze the display (showing the current song), but the sound does terminate.

I shut-off and re-started the car while operating in the iPod mode and it doesn't seem to cause any problems with the DICE unit. The DICE unit seems to simply re-boot itself after the car re-starts and is ready to play again. Although, after I re-start the car, the text reads "PAUSED" on the stereo headunit display and I have to change Tracks or select a Song or Playlist using the Preset buttons to resume play.

I haven't tried operating the DICE unit in "Smart" Mode yet (i.e., with the iPod configuration DIP switches set to the UP DOWN position). I don't know if it'll work, but it would allow me to search through the iPod for a specific Song, Album, Artist, etc. As the unit functions now in the "Locked" Mode, it's not very "user-friendly" if I want to find a specific Song.

But if I'm content with simply listening thru a selected Playlist, the DICE system works fine in the "Locked" Mode.

After ensuring it functioned correctly, I routed the cable from the left rear of the luggage compartment thru the passenger compartment and eventually situated the DICE unit behind the glove box.

The installation videos offered on the internet were incredibly helpful and I really appreciated the additional video for the convertible. I routed the iPod connector from the glove box to behind the ashtray (which I removed, similar to how it was shown in one of the videos) and can fit a connected iPod nano (3rd Gen) in the ashtray compartment and close the lid.

Right now, I'm thinking about purchasing the optional ashtray insert. So if anyone has that installed, please let me know what you think or if it was worth the money.

Of course, before I purchase that optional ashtray insert, I'll try operating the unit in the "Smart" Mode. If it doesn't work in "Smart" Mode, there's no point in having the iPod readily-available (or "displayed") in an open astray compartment.

The entire install only took a couple of hours and wasn't very difficult after reviewing the installation videos.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

